# Betta Hikari Betta Bio-Gold (New Perfectly Sized Pellet)



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm feeding my Betta Hikari Betta Bio-Gold. On the pack it says 'New Perfectly Sized Pellet'. They're absolutely tiny and on the back it says 'Feed 5 to 10 pellets up to 3 times daily' but I've read online to only feed them about 4-5 per day, what should I do?

On Hikari's USA website it says 'For a 1.5″ betta, feed 5-10 pellets of Betta Bio-Gold (New Perfectly Sized Pellet) in the morning and 5-10 pellets at night.'

Any ideas?


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

Well I feed mine 2 in the morning, and 4 at night. That's just me though. It's pretty much personal preference.


----------



## Meeples (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't seen this new "perfectly sized pellet" type... I am using the old type, and I feed 4-5 per day for my male, 2-3 for my female, 1-2 for my young male. I tend to split up the feedings but sometimes I do it all at once if I'm not sure I'll be able to do two feedings. If the pellets are super tiny then you should probably do more.. but 10 pellets twice a day just sounds like a lot to me!


----------



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

Meeples said:


> I haven't seen this new "perfectly sized pellet" type... I am using the old type, and I feed 4-5 per day for my male, 2-3 for my female, 1-2 for my young male. I tend to split up the feedings but sometimes I do it all at once if I'm not sure I'll be able to do two feedings. If the pellets are super tiny then you should probably do more.. but 10 pellets twice a day just sounds like a lot to me!


How big are the pellets you use? These 'perfectly sized pellets' are about the size of a poppy seed - they're tiny! :shock:


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

This is awesome, I have to buy them now! =D

I feed my guys as much as they eat, because they don't overeat. If they're half the size of regular pellets, I would say feed them no more than 6 or 8 in a feeding. You could do 4 or 5 pellets 3 or 4 times a day, too! You could also get a moss ball for them to "graze" on during the day, so their digestive tract works better if you can only do 2 feedings.


----------



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

JBonez423 said:


> This is awesome, I have to buy them now! =D
> 
> I feed my guys as much as they eat, because they don't overeat. If they're half the size of regular pellets, I would say feed them no more than 6 or 8 in a feeding. You could do 4 or 5 pellets 3 or 4 times a day, too! You could also get a moss ball for them to "graze" on during the day, so their digestive tract works better if you can only do 2 feedings.


I bought them off ebay and until searching about how much you should feed bettas on google I didn't know what I had was different!

I fed him 7 this morning and I was thinking maybe 4 or 5 this evening. On the pack it says 5-10 up to 3 times a day but that sounds loads to me although they are really small.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

I always prefer to give any animal a few smaller meals scattered throughout the day than one big meal. I try to best mimic their eating behavior in the wild. If I had those, I would probably do 5 or 6 pellets 4 times a day, but that's just me lol.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

I think in this case size DOES NOT matter. LOL
I do not believe the ingredients of the HBG is as good as NLS and OO. Unless this is a new formula.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I used the .5mm pellets from NLS. and if you know metrics you will know that it's TINY.

I take pinch and feed my fish morning and night. I'm probably overfeeding, but with nice warm water, the fish digests pretty quickly. I do admit he may need a diet really soon.


----------



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

I've decided that I'm going to feed him 4 in the morning, 4 in the evening, and then 4 at random times in between when he's not expecting food.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

My feedings vary per fish with Hikari. I've fed five different bettas Hikari, but like people not all bettas are the same size and not all metabolisms are the same.

Start with a portion that is no bigger than one of his eyes about twice a day and adjust from there as needed. If he looks bloaty/fat cut back depending on severity, if he looks a tad thin up the feedings by a pellet or so. :3


----------

